# Just got this today via e-mail..



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

Its that time again. New York State's premiere BBQ Competition, Oinktoberfest 2007 is around the corner. The application is on-line waiting for you to download, print, fill out and send back with your money to enter this year's competition. This is the direct link to the page to download the application: Page with app for download

We have a national recording artist performing Friday night, Saturday is the KCBS sanctioned comp and a NY State Championship, a chili cookoff has been added to to Sunday's Backyard BBQer's comp and the theme this year is Country & Western. Space is limited so please get those apps in soon. Early registration cutoff is Aug 1.

Please be sure to check the website for updated information & pictures from the last few years. Oinktoberfest Website

If you have received more than email about this just unsubscribe that address. If you have already registered this year, just disregard.


Sincerely, 

George Booth III
Adventures in Heat
1 877 585-4328






Forward email

This email was sent to jpen1148@adelphia.net, by bbq@oinktoberfest.com
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy. Email Marketing by


Adventures in Heat | 10189 Main St | Clarence | NY | 14031


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't forget the party at George's store June 23rd. Hope Dave shows up with BUFORD to do ABT's! Might as well test out BUFORD's new ride Dave! I'm doing ribs, so come on down and see how bad my ribs SUCK. Lots of cooking, barbecue, and good folk.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be there.  I cant wait.  This is going to be a great ROAD TRIP.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 13, 2007)

I might try to make this.  I have a function on the 24th in Bemus Point and may just ask the warden if she wants to make a weekend out of it.  Love to drag the new pit up but nowhere to put it Sunday.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Kevin: You can lock it up at my place. 3 miles from Georges. I have a log chain and many padlocks. Plus I can run a chain around a telephone pole.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 13, 2007)

I really have to think about this one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I really have to think about this one.



Come on Diva, how often do you get a chance to meet ME?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a pic of a few bone heads from last year Diva. Come on down. Way too much fun!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of a few bone heads from last year Diva. Come on down. Way too much fun!



   Just great Pigs, scare the lady off before she even decides to make the trip.   :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

I got to be me Bill.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

Diva theres a lot to do at the comp..Don't know how old your kids are but the Pumpkin Festival is pretty cool...Pumpkin Chuckers...and they have bands playing all weekend long...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool....


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm goin again!
This time I'm gonna make it for Friday.

Diva, You should make this one, lots to do, great group of people.
Only 2 1/2 hrs from home!

Hey Bruce, are you ready for another?

Cheers


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 14, 2007)

Really this sounds like a lot of fun. 

Will have to discuss it in depth with the financial adviser and CEO of home aka my husband.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2007)

I officially decline....The porch is _*WAAAAY *_to big to get off of this year!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I officially decline....The porch is _*WAAAAY *_to big to get off of this year!



Ya know Greg, you realy ought to make it out and visit some of your forum members.  If I can make the trip up to NY, the least you could do is come too. :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 14, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1z80o9fu]I officially decline....The porch is _*WAAAAY *_to big to get off of this year!



Ya know Greg, you realy ought to make it out and visit some of your forum members.  If I can make the trip up to NY, the least you could do is come too. :roll:[/quote:1z80o9fu]

He makes a very valid point.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Greg has a super short leash.    Why do you think he has such a cool bar set up at home?


----------

